# acpi only board

## pazz

ich will euch ja nicht mit dummen fragen nerven, aber ich hab ein prob das mich unendlich stört und über das ich noch nix weiter gefunden hab..

ich hatte das gleiche problem schon mit debian, es liegt also nicht an der distri. dies ist einer der gründe warum ich gewechselt hab, ich dachte ich kompilier mir das irgentwie selbst hin dass es eben geht:

ich hab ein relativ neues acer notebook, das anscheinend kein apm, sondern nur acpi hat.

ich will aber trotzdem ein battstat verwenden.

klingt nicht schlimm, ist aber anscheinend nicht so einfach.

ich habe die acpi- sources benutzt um das neueste acpi im kernel zu verwenden.

acpi an, apm aus, pm an.

wenn ich apm anhab funzt das mit dem lüfterausschalten nicht und der kasten ist laut...

/proc/acpi ist da, ich kann davon lesen, alles kein problem.

aber alle x-statusanzeigen gehen nicht.. ich hatte in debian mal ein vorkompiliertes wmacpi paket, das ging, aber der gnome battstat geht trotz acpi support nicht (zeigt 0% an)

mein neues wmacpi von gentoo geht auch nich...ziemlich ätzend.

hat irgentjemand von euch ne ahnung was man tun kann? 

hat jemand auch soein board?

infos dazu: acer tm 634LC,

(#cat /proc/pci 

PCI devices found:

  Bus  0, device   0, function  0:

    Host bridge: Acer Laboratories Inc. [ALi] M1671 Northbridge [Aladdin-P4] (rev 2) )

oder einfach nen link zu möglichen hilfequellen?

ich wär echt dankbar dafür, denn es nervt super nicht zu  wissen, wie voll die batterie ist (und es macht auch n bissi nervös auf die auf die dauer   :Confused:  )

thx,

pazz

----------

## firefly

hi ich hatte am anfang auch probs mit der battery anzeige.Jetzt klappt es mit der anzeige und zwar mit den acpi-kernel(s.4.20-acpi den du wie du sagtest ja shcon hast) und mit der version 1.34 von wmacpi.

Die hp von denen hab ich grad net da aber die is ja leicht mit google herauszufinden  :Smile: 

----------

## pazz

hmm..klappt nicht..

ich hab auch mal versucht mit diversen USE flags zu spielen:

-apm ..geht ja bei mir nicht...

acpi .. gibt es das überhaupt?

ach ali baut schon tolle boards... irda, winmodem, und zusatztasten am touchpad sind garnicht supportet und acpi macht auch probleme...

im bios kann man garnix einstellen von wegen acpi oder apm oder so..

so long,

pazz

----------

## ajordan

Die Batteriefuellwerte werden mit acpi anders als mit apm dargestellt. Deswegen muss ein solcher Monitor in deinem Fall halt fuer acpi gemacht sein.

Ich benutze gkacpi fuer gkrellm (http://gkacpi.sourceforge.net/) um einen Schatzwert ueber den aktuellen Batteriestatus zu bekommen, die Zeiten die da angegeben werden sind absolut irreal, aber prozentual passt es in etwa.

Ich hab auch lange nach etwas besserem gesucht, bisher allerdings ohne Erfolg.

Ohne ein solches Tool kannst du uebrigens mit

```

cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state

```

auch nach dem Ladezustand des Akkus gucken, wenn du denn einen acpi-kernel kompiliert hast (sonsz geht natuerlich auch das gkacpi nicht)

Alex

----------

## pazz

hm gkrellm hab ich noch nicht getestet.

aber ich beginne mich zu fragen wie kompatibel diese tools alle zu den neuesten acpi kernelmodulen sind, da ich z.B.

nur ein /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/ habe.

kann es sein dass das nur mit ner alten acpi version geht oder so?

oder dass ä die acpi version -ich hab keine ahnung wie das da realisiert ist -

die gleiche sein muss wie auf dem board?

in der doku von meinem board steht was von acpi 2.0

kann das das problem sein?

----------

## ajordan

Wenn du ein ACPI-Bios nach der Spezifikation 2.0 hast, sollte das mit den aktuellen acpi-patches eher ein Vorteil sein.

Ist das Verzeichnis BAT0 bei dir leer? Ob da BAT0, BAT1 oder BAT2 steht, haengt von der Anzahl der Schnittstellen, die in deinem System implementirt sind ab, bei mir sinds halt 2, macht aber keinen Unterschied, wenn bei dir nur eine vorhanden ist, sollte trotzdem gehen

Alex

----------

## pazz

nein die sind voll..bzw info state und alarm sind drin..

sieht toll aus, und ich kann auch daraus lesen. alles toll,

nur dass alle monitore nicht funktionieren...

was ist mit den USE flags?

brauch ich vielleicht doch apm, zumindest irgentwo liegen, damit der überhaupt das acpi mit einkompiliert bei den tools?

----------

## pazz

ahc: nochmal zu gkrelm:

also ich hab da ein plugin apm,

das geht aber natürlich nicht..

grad ham ich mal gkrellm-plugins installiert, und es scheint als hätte sich das "apm" in "battery" verändert sonst aber nichts (ausser den neuen plugs)

ja, doof, wieder ein batmonitor der nicht geht

ich doch merkwürdig oder?

----------

## ajordan

Das gkacpi ist in portage noch nicht integriert, das muesstest du dir von der URL aus meinem Beitrag holen und uebersetzen. Der Hinweis mit dem cat /proc/acpi/battery... war nur so gedacht, dasz du dort ne Chance hast, auch ohne ein Tool zu gucken, wieviel Saft noch auf deinem Akku ist.

Alex

----------

## pazz

hi

ich hab das gkacpi nun ausprobiert.. ich hab ne ebuild gefunden.

wenn ich gkrellm2 starte geht das plugin, aber zeigt genau wie das gnome applet 0% an, was nicht stimmt denn 

#cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state 

present:                 yes

capacity state:          ok

charging state:          discharging

present rate:            unknown

remaining capacity:      4000 mAh

present voltage:         14800 mV

oder besorgt sich die sw den status vom eintrag present rate: ? dann ist es ja kein wunder.

ich dachte das funktioniert über remaining capacity..

naja, jedenfalls funktioniert es nicht.

gkrellm kann das neue plugin (auch ein neues von mit noch) nicht laden, denn es gab NULL zurück.

es meckert über die kernel acpi version und sagt es kann nur mit ner gepatchten version gehen.

ich hab z.Z. den linux-2.4.20-acpi-r7 kernel drauf und teste mal den linux-2.4.20-acpi-r9...glaub aber nicht dass das gross was bringt.

trotzdem weis ich dass es möglich ist das unter x anzuzeigen, da ich unter debian schonmal wmacpi hatte das ging... tut es nun auch nicht mehr

doof  :Evil or Very Mad: 

pazz

----------

## ajordan

hmmm, entweder ist dein acpi-bios fehlerhaft oder du hast vergessen eine ACPI-Option im kernel mit anzugeben. Welche hast du denn angegeben? Eventuell waere noch interessant, was fuer ACPI-Geraetschaften beim booten des kernel gefunden werden (kriegste mit dmesg|less raus).

Alex

----------

## pazz

was meinst du mit acpi option? die punkte unter acpi support wie buttons fan etc?

da hab ich alle an ausser toshiba und debug.

dmsg sagt:

ACPI: have wakeup address 0xc0001000

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                      ) @ 0x000f6db0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   01540.00000) @ 0x1fefa663

ACPI: FADT (v001 ALI    M1533    01540.00000) @ 0x1fefeeaf

ACPI: BOOT (v001 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$ 01540.00000) @ 0x1fefef23

ACPI: SSDT (v001 PTLTD  ACPIPST1 01540.00000) @ 0x1fefef4b

ACPI: DSDT (v001    ALI    M1533 01540.00000) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: BIOS passes blacklist

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20021212

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: System [ACPI] (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 11, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 10, enabled at IRQ 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 11, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 10, enabled at IRQ 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 11, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 10, enabled at IRQ 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 11, enabled at IRQ 10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKU] (IRQs 10, enabled at IRQ 11)

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC] (gpe 34)

schedule_task(): keventd has not started

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 00:10.0<6>PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noa

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2 C3, 2 performance states, 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRS] (28 C)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRC] (30 C)

das wars...

pazz

----------

## ajordan

hmm, da er deine Bakterie erkennt und du auch alle notwendigen Optionen angehakt hast, ist entweder was an deiner Hardware defekt (Akku?), oder dein ACPI-Bios hatn Bug (mal nachm Update geguckt?)

Alex

----------

## pazz

gibt es noch nicht..

aber was ist das 

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 00:10.0<6>PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noa 

?

also soll ich das acpi ausschalten falls es probs gibt.. toll das will ich nich

ich hab mal grad n bischen rumgespielt mit pci=acpi und pci=biosirq

bringt nix

echt sch....

naja

pazz

----------

## ajordan

ACPI ist noch inner Entwicklung und leider sich viele ACPI-Bios nicht vernuenftig dokumentiert bzw. einfach buggy. Ich wuerds echt mal mitm Bios-Update versuchen, hat bei meinem Sony Vaio partiell auch geholfen.

Du koenntest auch mal nen vanilla-kernel installieren und den aktuellen acpi-patch mit reinpacken, ich nutze die gentoo-acpi versionen schon lange nicht mehr, wiewohl ich schon davon ausgehe, das die auf Funktionstuechtigkeit geprueft sind. Dabei ist aber auf jeden Fall Vorsicht angeraten (CPU-temperatur ab und an kontrollieren und gucken, ob der Luefter entsprechend anspringt).

Alex

----------

## pazz

also:

ich hab nun ne neue bios version gefunden, extra on acer bereitgestellt für mein modell.

klingt auch toll, aber das nb hat kein floppylaufwerk und dreimal dürft ihr raten wie man das bios updaten soll..richtig, man bekommt n haufen files der auf eine floppy soll.

als bootcd kann man das nich tun, weil ich kein image habe..

also hab ich das mal mit ner alten win86 cd gemacht.. klappt toll, aber ich krieg nie ein "ok bios ist drauf" sondern irgentwann gibts nen relativ ruckartigen reboot.

aber ich geh mal davon aus dass das bios vollständig drauf ist, weil er ne neue version anzeigt..

damit ist mein acpi problem aber nicht gelöst. ich krieg weiterhin einen:

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 00:10.0<6>PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing 

und battstat geht immer noch nicht.

ich kann es einfach nicht glauben dass das mit meinem bios nicht geht, weil ich wie gesagt schon mal ein laufendes wmacpi hatte das richtig ging!

nur geht es nun nicht mehr und ich will das auch im gnomepannel haben.

son kack!

pazz

----------

